# block a program from doing updates and getting on the internet



## matt_62 (Aug 3, 2010)

i need help to block a program from doing updates and getting on the internet? plz help i have windows firewall with advance security and have a block set up and i need to know if i need to enable it or disable it. i have it blocked from all conections. will this stopthe program form gettin on the web?


----------



## matt_62 (Aug 3, 2010)

i just went into all the files that i could access and i blocked them i think


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you block it in the firewall, it should stop it from connecting.


----------



## matt_62 (Aug 3, 2010)

i was told to download system firewall another fourm and i cant get it off help


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

If you were given an advice from another forum, therefore you should post again and inform that you wanted it reversed.


----------

